# Cheaper Delivery?



## seckles (Feb 5, 2007)

Just wondering, would there be any chance of you adding a cheaper delivery option, with a longer delivery time? Your service has always been superb and always arrives next day :thumb: but often I could easily wait for 3 or 5 days delivery time. e.g I'l be placing an order with you this afternoon but won't actually need/use it till the weekend. Plus, if it's only a small order then the delivery charges can make a real difference. Like for example ebuyer  do cheaper delivery options.

Just a thought

Steve


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Good idea :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Its something we could look into, but most of the time we find that people would rather have it within 12 hours! Leave it with me and ill add it to the "to do" list.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

I find that next day companies look after your products SO much more than say Royal Mail on 4-5 day delivery times. Maybe I am paranoid but next day suggests to me-less people playing with the item, throwing it in sacks, boxes etc etc?

I prefer my special company-to-door house-sameday service anyway  

To be eligible you need to live near to C&S HQ


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Or the 'nip round and raid John's garage' option.


----------

